# Sensor ultrasonidos (alto alcance)



## syryus (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola a todos. ¿Alguien sabe de un sensor de ultrasonidos con un alcance del orden de los 10 metros?
Otro requisito es que debe ser ligero...

¿Alguna idea?

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 3, 2012)

Entra en la pagina de : http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/st...10001&sp_rid=MTgyNDYwOTkxMzAS1&sp_mid=3954902.
Es Jameco electrónica que tiene esos sensores. Por las dudas de lo aclaro: www.jameco.com.
Queda en USA.


----------



## syryus (Abr 4, 2012)

Según he podido ver en la página que me indicas ninguno sobrepasa los 3 o 6 metros

Gracias!


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 4, 2012)

No entendí bien tu uso. Los ultrasonidos alcanzan mucho mas que esos metros. El problema está en la detectiòn de la respuesta, pues se mezclan los ulta ambientales, que vendrían a ser el ruido, que te perturba la medición. Por eso te indican esa distancia. Para distancias lejanas se usan sistemas telemétricos basados en laser. Si te interesa buscá por ese lado.


----------



## syryus (Abr 6, 2012)

Correcto, se que los ultrasonidos alcanzan más distancia de la que comento. La distancia de al menos 10 metros es la deteccion de la respuesta que quiero, es decir, quiero detectar objetos a más o menos 10 metros.

En el tema del laser la verdad es que no he buscado por desconocimiento. El tema es que para la aplicacion que necesito quiero poco peso y me da que la deteccion por laser no me serviria


----------

